# British Martial Art



## Ross (May 16, 2006)

I recently came across this ancient and mystic martial art style and thought it looked awesome.

http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1121087557/British_Self_Defense


----------



## fightingfat (May 16, 2006)

See it every week on the terraces eh?


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 16, 2006)

That was BRILLIANT!:rofl: 

Rob


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

:lfao:


----------



## kenposikh (May 18, 2006)

Ross said:
			
		

> I recently came across this ancient and mystic martial art style and thought it looked awesome.
> 
> http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1121087557/British_Self_Defense


 
That's the ay to do it. Typical training for a saturday afternoon football match :boing2:


----------



## donald (Nov 30, 2006)

I thought that was pretty kewl. 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## exile (Nov 30, 2006)

A fine example of chav-jutsu/yob do!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2006)

That always makes me laugh


----------



## Kensai (Nov 30, 2006)

Lol... "Wot yoo fackin' lookin' at? INGURLAND INGURLAND INGURLAND!!!" Priceless. Chavness at it's most accurate. :lol:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 30, 2006)

Kensai said:


> Lol... "Wot yoo fackin' lookin' at? INGURLAND INGURLAND INGURLAND!!!" Priceless. Chavness at it's most accurate. :lol:


 
"yea chavness innit blud ah ma daiz wot the **** you doin you sweaty bastard?! brap brap!"

that was an example of "****wit" language


----------



## searcher (Dec 1, 2006)

An absolute classic.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2006)

Thread moved to The Comedy Cafe.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Admin.


----------

